# Mixed Bag



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's funny how you find thousands and thousands of ducks one day and the next day they all but disappear. goosefreaks boat broke a ton of ice to get us to where we wanted to hunt last Thursday. We shot a few, nothing spectacular, but it was still good to get out and see the conditions. Anyone looking for a Farmington Bay report, I can sadly tell you that it is dead meat there right now. A few guys are still shooting swans, but very few ducks. Layout boats hunting on all units 1,2 & Turpin.. Some of those guys are dicks too........Good luck!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> .. Some of those guys are dicks too..


Its funny to me that the tender boat is always moving. Rallying must really up the odds. And parking. I've never seen a bunch that can jack up a parking lot more than the layout boat crews. I guess if you own the whole unit you also own the whole parking lot


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the report. I was about to send some fillers out. No surprise on guys being dicks though. Makes me sad someone didn’t teach them proper manners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome ! Is that a hen canvasback? By the mallard hen? I’m still not great IDing hens of species


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was out yesterday, and can report that the Goldeneyes are in thick about 40 miles to the north. Not much luck otherwise.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

It’s a drake gadwall. The bill kinda does look like a canvasback though. The mallard hen is actually a hen gadwall they look very similar to mallards when your first learning how to ID them.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Way to get it done fowlmouth and goosefreak you guys can find the birds. This seasons been a weird one that’s for sure.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah. I only know green wings, mallards and shovelers from first hand experience. I don’t see much variety in my spots. Congratulations on your bag !


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LukeS said:


> Way to get it done fowlmouth and goosefreak you guys can find the birds. This seasons been a weird one that's for sure.


It's been a good season with it's ups and downs. The biggest problem has been a lack of consistency and hard to pattern birds. One day you bang them up and the next it's slow as tar. I wish everyone could have seen the amount of ducks last Thursday, it was an incredible show. Two days later, nothing.........It's been like that for me since the first part of November, maybe others too.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's been a good season with it's ups and downs. The biggest problem has been a lack of consistency and hard to pattern birds. One day you bang them up and the next it's slow as tar. I wish everyone could have seen the amount of ducks last Thursday, it was an incredible show. Two days later, nothing.........It's been like that for me since the first part of November, maybe others too.


Totally agree. I almost feel like I'm gambling every time I go out. We'll see how today goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Thanks for the report. I was about to send some fillers out. No surprise on guys being dicks though. Makes me sad someone didn't teach them proper manners
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This year has been a banner year for inconsiderate hunters. From the parking lot to the marsh and everywhere in between. There have been some interesting things happen. A couple of weeks ago I had a guy yelling at me in the parking lot to come get my dog. I was hunting solo that day, and as I rolled up to the ramp to leave, my dog jumped out of the boat. (that was my fault I get it) as I walk over to get my dog the guy asks me if my dog has nuts. I wanted to say "why do you want to lick them"? but I responded yes, he was concerned that my dog was going to mount his bitch in heat. Who the hell takes a dog in heat out hunting? or doesn't kennel them immediately when getting back to their vehicle? Anyway my dog didn't show any interest in trying to mount her or anything like that, maybe he thought she was an ugly bitch I don't know.....

Another dumb ass was doing donuts in his subaru the other day in the Turpin parking lot. goosefreak and I watched him for several minutes tearing the $hit out of the lot. That place is hammered enough without clowns like that.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> This year has been a banner year for inconsiderate hunters. From the parking lot to the marsh and everywhere in between. There have been some interesting things happen. A couple of weeks ago I had a guy yelling at me in the parking lot to come get my dog. I was hunting solo that day, and as I rolled up to the ramp to leave, my dog jumped out of the boat. (that was my fault I get it) as I walk over to get my dog the guy asks me if my dog has nuts. I wanted to say "why do you want to lick them"? but I responded yes, he was concerned that my dog was going to mount his bitch in heat. Who the hell takes a dog in heat out hunting? or doesn't kennel them immediately when getting back to their vehicle? Anyway my dog didn't show any interest in trying to mount her or anything like that, maybe he thought she was an ugly bitch I don't know.....
> 
> Another dumb ass was doing donuts in his subaru the other day in the Turpin parking lot. goosefreak and I watched him for several minutes tearing the $hit out of the lot. That place is hammered enough without clowns like that.


Let me guess...."vape clouds" were rolling out the window too??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

FM- Did you see the one on the end of Turpin rolling his vape from their layout a few weeks ago? Being sarcastic, my wife asked if he's sending up smoke signals to the birds. LOL!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

quackaddict35 said:


> Let me guess...."vape clouds" were rolling out the window too??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

